# What's Your Brand?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We have a Sooner 4 horse with lq. Don't know how they hold their value because I'm not looking to sell. I can tell you the trailer still looks new, dated of course because it's 13 years old but it has held up beautifully. We do take good care of things though so it has not had to go through much abuse. 

Been a long time since I did any research on trailers so I don't know if my info is up to date but several years ago Universal Trailers started buying up a lot of the trailer manufacturers. I believe 4-Star, Sooner, Featherlite, Exiss and a few others that I can't remember are all made by them. Our trailer is old enough that it was made by the original company so that's a consideration when I say how well ours has held up.

IF (notice the big if lol) we ever hit the lottery I will have a Hart or Cimmaron trailer.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Riverbend said:


> I am starting my search for a 4 horse GN slant load. Would prefer weekender type/small living quarters. Budget is up to 15,000. My questions is, which brands hold their value the best?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have had 2 Exiss trailers. First one was a 96 3h converted to a 2h with DIY LQ. Had it for 4yrs and sold it for what I paid for it. I now have an 03 3h with 8ft LQ. I have put many miles on it and even lived in it for a few years. But it has held up well. No issues with the trailer itself. I have replaced the fridge and ac unit. I do keep good maintenance on it. If I was to sell it I would get most of what I paid for it back. But it's paid for so it won't be for sale any time soon. :wink:


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

Look at the Elites... they are well made hold their value too. I've had 2... the first one was a 10' sw 3h with air ride. I paid 30,000 for a used 2000 in 2010 had it 4 years sold it for 27,900.... I have another Elite 2009 with a 15' sw, midtack, 3h. I really like how they are made and pull.
There are cheaper used ones out there still in great shape.


----------



## ohmyspurs (Jul 1, 2014)

Sooners are awesome! A good friend has one and I absolutely love it!


----------

